# Hide glue question



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Never used hide glue myself for repairs/mods (typically use LockTite III), but have a relatively minor repair that I need to do and it absolutely must be reversible in the future with the least amount of collateral damage (lifted fretboard on portion that extends over an acoustic guitar top). Most of what I've read about the stuff suggests that you don't need or want to clamp your work. My question is this - can it be clamped successfully if you need it to be for the job at hand?

Thanks in advance for any/all help with this...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The only hide glue I've ever used is the pre-made liquid "Titebond Hide glue" that come in a bottle like normal glue. It's very sticky, bonds quickly, but I see no reason you couldn't clamp it. I use it for putting finger boards on necks and I always clamp them. I always clamp set neck joints too. If the fret board you're gluing wants to spring up at all, you're going to have to hold it with something.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> If the fret board you're gluing wants to spring up at all, you're going to have to hold it with something.


^^ Exactly right? Thanks for your experience with the bottled hide glue product. Figured I should be able to clamp it as it was used for those applications traditonally.

BTW, I have used hide glue before, but only for finishing and sealing my old school longbow builds, not as an assembly/repair glue (like I said, use TiteBond III for pretty much all woodworking applications).

Thanks again!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fred Gabrsek uses hide glue and clamps all the time. In something like a chair where all the connected pieces provide structural support there was no need for clamps


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Great to hear and thanks for the info. Cheers!


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

titebond original is fine for your purpose. Traditional HHG is a PITA if you're not experienced with it, especially for a fret board. You could try the bottled stuff or fish glue as well.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The one time I used hide glue I clamped it. As far as I know, it's still holding.

+1 for the liquid hide glue. I had trouble finding it, but Lee Valley carries it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Use like regular glue. Works better warm ( a bowl of hot water or similar, better if the wood is a bit warm too). Can be clamped. Reversable.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've heard Paul Reed Smith say in interviews that he swears by hide glue. I don't know if that helps, but I thought I would say it.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

You use it just like you would use regular glue.
It just sets up faster.
I like the “old brown glue” that lee valley sells over the titebond- only because when I find the titebond it is usually well past its expiration date.

Those are liquid hide glues - actual hide glue is a lot more complicated.
But yes people clamp it and use it like you would any wood glue.

Nathan


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Real HHG comes in crystals. You soak them in water then heat them to about 140 degrees F. So you need some sort of crock pot as well. Once it starts to cool it gels. You must work extremely fast and ideally keep the surfaces hot so you have a bit more time. For something like a fret board it is tricky because of the surface area. Trying to get an even coat of glue, the right amount, and get all clamped up before it starts to gel is challenging. I would say it is superior to the bottled stuff, as they must add something to the bottled stuff as to be liquid at room temperature but may be worth it based on convenience.

I just recently did a glue up.









Just a filler strip so it was quick. I try and align all my HHG in a few days, probably stretch to a week or so, because I can hydrate a larger batch and keep it in the fridge. The granules keep for an extended time in an air tight container.

Cheers Peter.




Cheers Peter.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks all - some great feedback/advice here and exactly the kinda stuff I need. Cheers!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just out of interest here's one way to get some hide glue if you don't want to go out and buy a bottle.


FRETS.COM


If you have the time and an area to do it in this way makes a better glue.








Home Made Hide Glue


Home Made Hide Glue: How to make hide glue. Hide glue can be an easy to use glue as it is transparent to finishes and it holds very well. In addition, hide glue is traditional and a lot of fun to use. In this video, we discuss how to make hide glue from rawhide chew toy…




www.instructables.com




Clamping is a good idea.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Just out of interest here's one way to get some hide glue if you don't want to go out and buy a bottle.
> 
> 
> FRETS.COM
> ...


Thanks for that. FWIW, I've made horse hide glue out of Knox gelatin a couple of times for my bow builds - works well for that application.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Er, should have said PIG hide glue as gelatin is not made from horses.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

gtone said:


> Thanks for that. FWIW, I've made horse hide glue out of Knox gelatin a couple of times for my bow builds - works well for that application.


That's where I've used the boiled down rawhide glue. Holds better.....the Knox glue works for fletching, nocs etc. but since there's not as much stress on guitar parts as there is on a laminated long bow it should work nicely for what the OP wants to use it for. Warming the wood with a hair dryer should help too. 
Had a friend who tried to make fish glue. When you live on the Island everything you need is readily available. He decided that chopping up rawhide was easier. Didn't smell as bad either. Not too sure how good it would be for sticking wood together.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I've used the Lee Valley crystals for a SG kit. Absolutely do a test run to see how your clamping plan needs to be executed. I used it for a neck install and jostled body and neck jigs and clamp positions a couple times in advance to optimize the setup time. 
Warming the joint with a heat gun can also add some precious clamping moments. 
I've also used it on a neck reset... I had an extra pair of hands helping both jobs to warm joint it while applying glue and setting clamps. High intensity lamps and heat gun ...was a heyday. 
Reflecting back, you spend hours and days preparing, getting the joint right, and then prep for a high intensity glue session. The result is eerily worthwhile and rewarding.


----------

